# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  According to Salon, Ass is the new pussy: Why analingus is on the rise

## Crunch

With anilingus currently in so many editorial spreads and on the tip of so many tongues, it bears noting that Mozart wrote a song about eating ass. Titled Leck mich im Arsch, which literally translates to Lick me in the ass, its the sort of song that might be referred to as a bawdy ode or a ribald verse, and consists almost solely of the repeated request that we all get _real_ familiar with the business end of Mozarts anus. The music is by lesser-known Czech composer Wenzel Trnka von Krzowitz, but the lyrics are pure Mozart: Lick my ass nicely / lick it nice and clean, the canon jauntily proposes. Come on, just try it / And lick, lick, lick! Nearly 300 years before Desi buried three-quarters of his face in Marnies ass on this seasons premiere of_ _Girls, Mozart was already foreshadowing our cultural embrace of anilingus, aka rimming, ass munching, salad tossing, and to bring things fully up-to-date, eating cake.What took us so long? After hardly being spoken of publicly for the last few centuriesor the decade and a half since Charlotte confessed to performing it on Sex and the Cityanilingus has finally became a featured player in pop culture. The most quoted lyric from Nicki Minajs hit Anaconda is about a dude who tossed [her] salad like his name Romaine. In an episode of Broad City, Ilana nonchalantly mentions that anal is on the menu. Trey Songz echoes the sentiment on the track Cake, a song all about eating cake. The precious moment between two unidentified Detroit Lion fans who decided a public parking lot was the perfect venue for ass eating was captured in a photo that went viral. And porn star Asa Akira declared in an interview that, Culturally, ass is the new pussy.


That says an awful lot, culturally, about what kind of ass play is and isnt viewed as fully okay. Set aside, briefly, the pervasive hangups about butts that are seemingly separate from, but almost certainly subconsciously intertwined with gender and sexuality; that theyre dirty, smelly, and even sinful sites, making anilingus an act so deviant that even Alfred Kinsey never studied nor referred to it. If asses are just newfangled knottier vaginas, the act of having your ass licked is innately one of feminization. Through the lens of heteronormativity and patriarchy, anilingus is for everybodythat is, as long as the bodies being acted upon are female.

Its this ultimately misogynist and homophobic take on rimming that sits in our collective cultural subconscious, and at the socialized root of so much straight male discomfort around being on the receiving end of a tongue up the bum. The idea that ass play somehow makes you gay, and not just a human who has a staggering number of nerve endings down there, is a notion that dies hard, yet it seems to be receding ever so slightly. A 2008 study of more than 1,400 heterosexual American men found that among those who had experienced heterosexual anal sex, giving and receiving anilingus was fairly commonplace. Twenty-four percent had performed anilingus on their female partners, while a healthy 15 percent had received it. (Another 24 percent had been anally fingered.) More recently, a 2012 Esquire poll of 500 men found that 12 percent secretly wished they were getting more anilingus. Even considering these numbers are likely underreported, as are nearly all admissions of cultural taboos, it suggests that straight men are getting their butts licked, or desperately hoping to get their butts licked, much more than weve been led to believe.
http://www.salon.com/2015/02/02/ass_...ium=socialflow

So is Salon crazy or are they correct?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I know Happiness is a mat that sits in the doorway when you enter,  but the sign on the door"Exit Only" is the only one I read. 

A doormat is dirty.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

The shit people come up with.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The shit people come up with.


Some people just have to strain to get it out there.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-02-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Some people just have to strain to get it out there.


You'd think with their verbal diarrhea it would be no problem.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

That post was a real gas.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

LoL you guys.

Well..I don't doubt that America's 'tastes' are changing among a certain segment of the population.    And this is not a good thing.  this is disgusing,licentious, vile stuff.  And some people just love that.   It's destructive to the state of this nation.  Oh well.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

lol butt gross

----------



----------


## Crunch

Liberals think anal is great because they think everyone should be gay and like it.

----------

Katzndogz (03-02-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Seems like the grossest thing in the world to me.

Doesn't anyone just screw any more?

----------


## Crunch



----------

Corruptbuddha (03-02-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> 



cf51ba70c7379ebae7bd25d37c37ec95dde7ecb694ffad12e319a1b7a7c58967.jpg

----------

Pepper Belly (03-15-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well that's just sick.   and our kids can hear that crap?

----------


## DeficitOwl

Analingus is amazing, much like anal.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Some people just have to strain to get it out there.


Boy you said a mouthful !

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-10-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Analingus is amazing, much like anal.


That explains some of the crap... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Crunch (03-10-2016),Daily Bread (03-10-2016),MedicineBow (03-19-2016)

----------


## squidward

anus is the same old sewer pipe it always was.

----------

Canadianeye (03-10-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> That explains some of the crap...


Might be an offshoot of a horned, spotted and/or screeching owl. Or, could just a brown one.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-19-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Might be an offshoot of a horned, spotted and and screeching owl. Or, could just a brown one.


Not that there's anything wrong with that...

----------

Canadianeye (03-10-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Not that there's anything wrong with that...

----------



----------


## Coolwalker

I'm outta' here...gonna' be sick!

----------


## Crunch

> Analingus is amazing, much like anal.

----------

Canadianeye (03-19-2016),FirstGenCanadian (03-15-2016),Rickity Plumber (03-11-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I am going to remain anonymous here in this reply. Mrs. Anonymous likes a little "caressing" back there when the mood hits her. I am more than happy to oblige her desires. "Nuff said. 













Two gays going at it heading down the Hershey Highway does as much to make me gag as much as a pic of Hillary. 



Pluribus

----------

Crunch (03-11-2016),Pepper Belly (03-15-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I am going to remain anonymous here in this reply. Mrs. Anonymous likes a little "caressing" back there when the mood hits her. I am more than happy to oblige her desires. "Nuff said. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best to wear a raincoat. Ya might get mud on yer turtle.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Witty comments, guys - but at base, what this shows AGAIN, for the innumerable time, is the preoccupation the Left has with sex, with deviant sex, twisted sex, homosexual sex.

I find nothing erotic in it.  First, the back door wasn't made for that.  Second, I've sniffed enough shit for one lifetime.

If there was some medical issue...an overweight wife or lack of muscle tone...and hubby wants some tension on the stick...I guess that's their business.  But to seek it OUT...and risk a prolapsed rectum...aside from the sick, forbidden nature of it, I don't see ANY reason for it.

----------


## Crunch

Ok, everyone, so let's get away from the homosexual aspects of anal sex. I can understand why someone would be repulsed by that.

This question is for the guys. If your wife or girlfriend was interested in some "backdoor" loving would you tell her no? 

For the ladies, I know that a lot of you have absolutely no interest in this sort of activity. But I also know that many of you are Ok with it. A former girlfriend of mine couldn't get enough of it. With that in mind, who among you would admit to being a past participant?

----------


## Pepper Belly

If it's clean is not off limits. I'm not into going down when the Blood Fairy is in town either. Otherwise, I eat what's on my plate.

----------

Crunch (03-15-2016),Rickity Plumber (03-15-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ok, everyone, so let's get away from the homosexual aspects of anal sex. I can understand why someone would be repulsed by that.
> 
> This question is for the guys. If your wife or girlfriend was interested in some "backdoor" loving would you tell her no? 
> 
> For the ladies, I know that a lot of you have absolutely no interest in this sort of activity. But I also know that many of you are Ok with it. A former girlfriend of mine couldn't get enough of it. With that in mind, who among you would admit to being a past participant?


I have never known any woman who actively seeks that kind of thing.

Some accept it.  They have gotten tired of trying to stop their sick, twisted, forbidden-fruit-loving man-boys from badgering them.

It hurts.  It cannot do anything except hurt.  That is not what it's designed for; it has no lubrication and not nearly the elasticity.  It can tear and it can be serious when it does.

To get graphic, there's a REASON why the other is an elongated slit.  To make stretching easier.  There's also a reason why there are nerves wired THERE and not at the other.

If for some reason she'd ask for it?  I'd probably pass.  Simply because it's such a turn-off at my age, I wouldn't be able to do it.  Now if she wants to stick something up there and hurt like hell...that's her business.

----------

Crunch (03-15-2016),Rickity Plumber (03-15-2016)

----------


## The Boss



----------


## Katzndogz

> If it's clean is not off limits. I'm not into going down when the Blood Fairy is in town either. Otherwise, I eat what's on my plate.


You never got red wings!  That's not something you do for fun.  It's a rite of passage like eating raw bear liver.

----------



----------


## dequ1

*A certain sex-ed class for grade schoolers was teaching that the 'Anus' was a genital.  Although the physician's books do not call the anus a genital, it was being taught as one that it had to go to the floor of the National House of Representatives to see if this was 'legal' and acceptable since physicians had not yet begun calling the anus a genital. *

----------


## Jim Rockford

> *A certain sex-ed class for grade schoolers was teaching that the 'Anus' was a genital.  Although the physician's books do not call the anus a genital, it was being taught as one that it had to go to the floor of the National House of Representatives to see if this was 'legal' and acceptable since physicians had not yet begun calling the anus a genital. *


Links please. Grade schoolers should not be getting sex ed. Middle schoolers or high schoolers yes.

----------


## samspade

> Links please. Grade schoolers should not be getting sex ed. Middle schoolers or high schoolers yes.


I was talking to my 16 year old grand daughter and I had to explain what heterosexual meant.  She and her brother are always fighting and I was teasing her by pointing out that brothers never think their sister is much while looking at other guy's sisters.

----------

Jim Rockford (06-25-2016)

----------


## East of the Beast

sons of bitches need shot in the head....no wonder Orlando happened.I hope the depraved bastards are too scared to be in public.

----------


## East of the Beast

> *A certain sex-ed class for grade schoolers was teaching that the 'Anus' was a genital.  Although the physician's books do not call the anus a genital, it was being taught as one that it had to go to the floor of the National House of Representatives to see if this was 'legal' and acceptable since physicians had not yet begun calling the anus a genital. *


If it's being pushed by the Sodomites it's because it's gender neutral...which is the their societal goal.

----------


## NuYawka

This is a shitty thread.

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Puts a whole new meaning on crawling in  hole

----------

